# help with a norco samurai 16"



## TheClash (Mar 17, 2011)

hey all, hoping someone can help me out a bit. i have twin 5 year olds that are great riders....they are on the norco samurai 16" bike this year Samurai 16 - 16 Inch - 16 Inch - Youth - Bikes - Norco Bicycles and i think I may have made a mistake. I didn't want to introduce both shifting gears and hand brakes at the same time...so i went with the fixed gear....which is ok until we head out on to a trail where even slight uphills turn in to terrible grunts for them...to the point that they push their bikes uphill more than they would like.

I believe the are running at 36t up front and an 16t in the back. i am wondering if i went down to a 34t up front and to a 18t in the back if this would help? and how different would it make every day riding around the neighborhood?

has anyone else dealt with something like this? and if so if you have any sources for parts...websites etc..that would be great.

thanks everyone


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

Assuming it's a standard threaded hub and 16t freewheel, you could swap to a larger freewheel pretty easily. The chainring appears to be fixed, so changing chainrings will require new cranks. If you need to go lower than 36x18 I would just get another larger freewheel. You can get them up to 22t (Amazon.com : ACS Crossfire BMX Freewheel Gun Metal 18T : Bike Cassettes And Freewheels : Sports & Outdoors)

You'll also need a freewheel removal tool http://www.amazon.com/ACS-Crossfire..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=0SVQ17T797PS3SM69TP9


----------



## comphynum (Aug 14, 2012)

TheClash said:


> hey all, hoping someone can help me out a bit. i have twin 5 year olds that are great riders....they are on the norco samurai 16" bike this year Samurai 16 - 16 Inch - 16 Inch - Youth - Bikes - Norco Bicycles and i think I may have made a mistake. I didn't want to introduce both shifting gears and hand brakes at the same time...so i went with the fixed gear....which is ok until we head out on to a trail where even slight uphills turn in to terrible grunts for them...to the point that they push their bikes uphill more than they would like.
> 
> I believe the are running at 36t up front and an 16t in the back. i am wondering if i went down to a 34t up front and to a 18t in the back if this would help? and how different would it make every day riding around the neighborhood?
> 
> ...


I am interested in this bike for my son. Do you know how much it weighs?


----------



## mr_paul_chang (Apr 27, 2016)

Had a salesman weight it in store. it read 17.5 lbs. 
Would buy it in a second however the gearing seems odd.


----------



## comphynum (Aug 14, 2012)

mr_paul_chang said:


> Had a salesman weight it in store. it read 17.5 lbs.
> Would buy it in a second however the gearing seems odd.


Thanks. What's odd about it?


----------



## mr_paul_chang (Apr 27, 2016)

the front 36T sprocket seems high. it explains why the original posters kids have a hard time riding uphill.

Here are some other 16" bikes compare to.

Commencal Ramones 32T 16T
Frog 48 32T 16T
Sprinter 16 32T 16T
Spawn Banshee 28T 16T
Cleary Hedgehog 25T 16T
Woom 3 25T 16t


If the gearing was lower I would buy the Norco today


----------



## comphynum (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks, man. Lots of help. Lats question!! 

What would provide a good balance of speed on flat terrain and some help with climbing hills? 28/16, 32/16? Something else? I know there is a tradeoff either way.


----------



## mr_paul_chang (Apr 27, 2016)

RMCDan seems to have the simplest answer, replace the rear sprocket. 36:18 ratio of 2.25 or 36:20 ratio of 1.8.

I think the front sprocket is welded... however im just guessing.


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

mr_paul_chang said:


> the front 36T sprocket seems high. it explains why the original posters kids have a hard time riding uphill.
> 
> Here are some other 16" bikes compare to.
> 
> ...


The Spawn is 28x14. The Cleary and Woom are geared way too low for kids who are competent riders. If you like the bike, buy it. Thanks to that big chainring reducing the gearing is as simple as a $20 freewheel.



comphynum said:


> What would provide a good balance of speed on flat terrain and some help with climbing hills? 28/16, 32/16? Something else? I know there is a tradeoff either way.


2:1 is probably a pretty good sweet spot. Any lower and they'll just be spun out like hamster on the flats.



mr_paul_chang said:


> 36:18 ratio of 2.25


Math is hard


----------

